# Riverman Boats Clare Michigan



## littleJoe (Oct 12, 2009)

Anybody with knowledge/experience with Riverman Boats(Clare Michigan)?
I have heard good stuff and bad stuff? Considering a used one but not sure of the quality and builder support etc?
Thanks


----------



## jdman (Feb 9, 2005)

Jason (Riverman) Had A Fire And Lost Every Thing In His Barn, In The Process Of Rebuilding... 


Quality... Only Problems I've Heard Is Some Broken Welds??? Which We All Know Happens......


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

are you considering buying from Jason or from a previous owner?


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I bought a boat from him, you can PM me with any specific questions you might have...

Mitch


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

PM me for info.


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

PM me for info. It would be in your best intrest.


----------

